# iPhone Case for $1



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

iPhone 6 case for $1

Just wanted to share a great deal I found. BoxWave is offering a clear iPhone 6 case for $1 plus shipping! If you are looking for something to protect your iPhone 6, it might be worth considering.

http://www.boxwave.com/promotions/iphone-6-launch-offer/

HTH


----------

